# Hong Kong Police Use Live Ammo on Protesters



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 10, 2019)

Communism requires such actions to survive. 

Hong Kong police shoot protester as protests start working week


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Nov 10, 2019)

Those protestors are violent thugs. It is amazing that more have not been shot.


However...they ARE Chinese so what does anyone expect?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2019)

from a practical stand point I guess that its about time for the 'chinese' to use Real Bullets if the 'Hong Konger' kids , students want a Revolution eh  ???


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 10, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Communism requires such actions to survive.
> 
> Hong Kong police shoot protester as protests start working week


Only the government should be armed, right Progs?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2019)

maybe there will be a 'tianamen' Sqaure .


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 10, 2019)

They have masks for their mouths, they will be just fine...


----------



## Picaro (Nov 12, 2019)

Hog Kong is a major seller of prohibited military technology to Red China, so I don't feel particularly sorry for it as a front for crooked deals that will sooner or later be used to kill us. The 'globalists' love them and Red China both.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 12, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Communism requires such actions to survive.
> ...



one person stop 4 army tank with no weapon 30 years ago


----------



## Picaro (Nov 12, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



And then he and some 30 of his associates were hunted down and murdered.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Hog Kong is a major seller of prohibited military technology to Red China, so I don't feel particularly sorry for it as a front for crooked deals that will sooner or later be used to kill us. The 'globalists' love them and Red China both.


Hong Kong is Red China. British control ended years ago based upon a treaty and was turned over to Red China. Red China is finally making their move to purge liberty.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2019)

luckily the 'chinese' government took all the guns and weapons from the Hong Kong people eh .    With that kinda policy no 'chinese' military or police , officials and authorities will get hurt


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


-------------------------------   yep , he is famous but deader than a door nail  Kilroy .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 12, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Yeah how do you think that worked out for him?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 12, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Why do uneducated American rubes love Communism?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2019)

think of the TORTURE that the lone stopper of tanks went through at 'tianiamin' , wow .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 12, 2019)

pismoe said:


> think of the TORTURE that the lone stopper of tanks went through at 'tianiamin' , wow .


Our Progressive love that! it's the price you pay for defying the government


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2019)

TORTURE , probably similar to that kid in ' north korea ' named Otto Warmbier


----------



## Kilroy2 (Nov 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...




If you care to name your source please do so

As I cannot even find his name or who he was

so you seem to have info that he was murdered

I would suspect that something happen to him or he may well be in jail

but his legacy has been an inspiration for the last 30 years and it may have cost him his life


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2019)

Kilroy2 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Kilroy2 said:
> ...


He did such a great job China just shoots protesters on the street without a thought.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 12, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Hog Kong is a major seller of prohibited military technology to Red China, so I don't feel particularly sorry for it as a front for crooked deals that will sooner or later be used to kill us. The 'globalists' love them and Red China both.
> ...



Not the same under trade treaties; Hong Kong is a separate entity for international trade purposes, which is why our military satellite tech can be sold to Hong Kong Companies and then from there handed over to Red China.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Nope, no and not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 12, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Communism requires such actions to survive.
> 
> Hong Kong police shoot protester as protests start working week


If only we had a president that liked democracy and spoke up, China might show more restraint.


----------



## harmonica (Nov 12, 2019)

the one I saw was justified--like a lot of cop shootings in the US


----------



## Picaro (Nov 12, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Hog Kong is a major seller of prohibited military technology to Red China, so I don't feel particularly sorry for it as a front for crooked deals that will sooner or later be used to kill us. The 'globalists' love them and Red China both.
> ...



China reportedly uses satellites built and financed by US companies to connect military operations

The key to circumventing U.S. trade laws is a Hong Kong-based company called Asia Satellite Telecommunications, the report said, which is jointly owned by Carlyle Group and Chinese state-controlled Citic Group.

....

The key to circumventing those trade laws is a Hong Kong-based company called Asia Satellite Telecommunications, the report said, which is jointly owned by Carlyle Group and Chinese state-controlled Citic Group. The report explained how AsiaSat was then able to buy satellites from Boeing and SSL, while Carlyle submitted compliance reports to the U.S. government. In turn, Citic Group then sold some services of the AsiaSat satellites to Chinese government operators. The uses of those services ranged from propaganda telecommunications to communicating with Chinese soldiers at remote outposts.

Boeing told CNBC in a statement that the company "follows the lead of the U.S. Government with respect to the use of export controlled items."

Citic has said the satellites have been used to help Chinese police communicate while fighting protests in both Tibet and Xinjiang. Additionally, China's intelligence agency, the Ministry of State Security, is reportedly listed among Citic's users "for emergency responses." AsiaSat told the WSJ that it did not know how Chinese authorities have used the satellites' capabilities in response to protests and that the company was unable to see what was transmitted.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Communism requires such actions to survive.
> ...


Joe Biden insists China is not a problem.  
Did he lie?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 12, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Joe Biden insists China is not a problem.


Sure, weirdo.

Joe Biden on the hong kong protests:
Hong Kong protesters are brave 'and the world is watching,' US democrat Joe Biden tells China | Hong Kong Free Press HKFP

Trump on the protests:

(He promised silence to China in hopes of a political "win" to assist his re-election)


----------



## 007 (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, not only is China rounding up and jailing thousands of muslims, (wonder when the first major muslim terrorist attack will be on Chinese soil?), but now the chicoms are shooting up unarmed people.

FANTASTIC... let's buy some more SHIT from China.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden insists China is not a problem.
> ...


Biden dismisses China's threat to US again despite backtracking on his earlier comments


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 12, 2019)

007 said:


> Well, not only is China rounding up and jailing thousands of muslims, (wonder when the first major muslim terrorist attack will be on Chinese soil?), but now the chicoms are shooting up unarmed people.
> 
> FANTASTIC... let's buy some more SHIT from China.


Thankfully we have a President who’s standing up to China.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 12, 2019)

Hong Kong is lost.

London could become the world's new financial Capital (taking over from HK) if they can get BREXIT done and write their own rules.

But I still think Red Jeremy's going to be the next PM and Britian will remain in The EU and lead Europe's rush to first Socialism then dictatorship.  But it won't be Jeremy wearing the toothbrush mustache......


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 16, 2019)

007 said:


> Well, not only is China rounding up and jailing thousands of muslims, (wonder when the first major muslim terrorist attack will be on Chinese soil?), but now the chicoms are shooting up unarmed people.
> 
> FANTASTIC... let's buy some more SHIT from China.


And look at how we have been propagandized for decades.

‘Absolutely No Mercy’: Leaked Files Expose How China Organized Mass Detentions of Muslims. 

Weird how Gitmo, which was a rounding error in comparison, got worldwide attention from the “human rights” community and Muslim nations, while this gets crickets.


----------



## Zorro! (Nov 23, 2019)

HE’S EXPECTED TO SIGN IT: Hong Kong human rights bill clears US Congress, is sent to Donald Trump to sign into law. The fear of U.S. sanctions and the economic devastation they’d bring is all that’s prevented a massacre in Hong Kong so far. Trump has used the trade war to demonstrate to the Chinese that they’re much, much more vulnerable to economic warfare than they had thought.


----------

